# Parke Davis factory South Wales



## sureshank (Aug 19, 2016)

this abandoned factory is local to me and one sunday i decided to give it a visit and have a look around wasnt the bext explore in the world but was a nice look about here 
I may have got factory's mixed up whilst trying to find some history on the place online update after doing some more research I've found some info on it The Parke-Davis building has a deceptive air of simplicity, but within the plain brick envelopes of the building there is a wide range of highly specialised facilities with differing functional and environmental requirements.
The program comprises of several individual buildings that are positioned to suit their functional relationships; those concerned with the manufacturing processes being located in the centre of the site.
These manufacturing units are steel framed and windowless. In contrast the research and administrative buildings are of reinforced concrete and fully glazed. To achieve overall unity both types of building are clad in grey brickwork with the structural steel tresses expressed externally by pressed metal fascia.



Abandoned bomb factory by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned bomb factory by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned bomb factory by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned bomb factory by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned bomb factory by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned bomb factory by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned bomb factory by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned bomb factory by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned bomb factory by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 19, 2016)

Interesting post. Nicely done.


----------



## krela (Aug 19, 2016)

Is the whole site abandoned now?


----------



## sureshank (Aug 19, 2016)

krela said:


> Is the whole site abandoned now?


i think so fella i had no trouble when i was there


----------



## krela (Aug 19, 2016)

sureshank said:


> i think so fella i had no trouble when i was there



Cool, looks like a huge site, I could almost be tempted to take a look myself.


----------



## sureshank (Aug 19, 2016)

krela said:


> Cool, looks like a huge site, I could almost be tempted to take a look myself.


the sites massive fella id say its only worth it if your in the area like


----------



## dirge (Aug 19, 2016)

Great shots mate!


----------



## smiler (Aug 19, 2016)

Great Set of pics sureshank and the video tour was interesting, Thanks


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 19, 2016)

It's a big site but looking at google earth bits of it seem in use,note parked cars in a couple of places,especilyy the north west corner and down the west side


----------



## sureshank (Aug 20, 2016)

oldscrote said:


> It's a big site but looking at google earth bits of it seem in use,note parked cars in a couple of places,especilyy the north west corner and down the west side



That's the wrong factory


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 20, 2016)

Oh well,you can't win them all


----------



## krela (Aug 20, 2016)

Then you've used the wrong description and history for the site you've photographed, because you've given the history for BAe Glascoed, which is still very much active and in use.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 20, 2016)

That looks actuarially like a good explore


----------



## sureshank (Aug 20, 2016)

krela said:


> Then you've used the wrong description and history for the site you've photographed, because you've given the history for BAe Glascoed, which is still very much active and in use.


Mqybe got them mixed up when trying to find research on the place


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 20, 2016)

There were pics... but now no more?


----------



## sureshank (Aug 20, 2016)

So secs I'll sort it I think I delete them actandly


----------



## sureshank (Aug 20, 2016)

Urbex-SW said:


> There were pics... but now no more?


 2 secs I acdently delete them


----------



## sureshank (Aug 20, 2016)

Urbex-SW said:


> There were pics... but now no more?



sorted fella


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 20, 2016)

Great shots,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## andylen (Aug 20, 2016)

Nice set there son. Well done again capturing it. Keep it up.


----------



## photo401 (Aug 22, 2016)

I've been there a few times, the first time I was approached by some guy, who kindly gave me advice on how to get in 
The second occasion a couple of guys were driving around in a van, although they didn't give me any grief...They asked if I'd got any decent photos, then told me the plans for the place...Apparently plans are in place to turn the area into a mini village, with houses, shops and a school..The guys had keys to the main gate, so assume they were contract workers. 
I think the factory was a distributor of pills, in one of the buildings there is some sort of pharmacy...
Apparently a series of Dr Who has been filmed there also 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TopAbandoned (Aug 23, 2016)

We went there the other day, I was going to put a post up, but well you have already. I will share my video with you though https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKKeZKOR860


----------

